# WW2, the lost of evidence of the battles.



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2006)

This looks like an interesting series, beginning next week.

Too bad our English friends wont see the episodes on the BoB and El Alamein.

The Lost Evidence


----------



## redcoat (Nov 4, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Too bad our English friends wont see the episodes on the BoB and El Alamein.


We can get the History Channel on cable and sat over on this side of the pond, so no doubt it will turn up soon.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 12, 2006)

How interesting that there is a loss of evidence for these battles. Must remember to look for that at some stage...


----------



## Twitch (Dec 13, 2006)

I am not so sure the series brings to light that much lost evidence but as usual with superb CGI, good writing and editing the programs really put it all together so the viewer gets a far better idea of the battles than simply reading it somewhere. 

The one they had on Tarawa as great. I'd talked to my friend's father endlessly who was a BAR guy and the show illustrated everything he mentioned better than my imagination.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Who would have believed in the war years, that simple mundane recon photo's and unit action reports would be a treasure trove of information for historians today.

I heard from a B24 pilot at Chino that many of the BDA pictures of his groups targets were thrown out at the end of the war for not being "important enough".

He saved several of them for his own scrapbook and diary. Now theyre treasured!


----------



## Twitch (Dec 14, 2006)

Back in the 1950s-60s all we saw was the same stock footage over and over in any movie or documentary! It was amazing that so much stuff was languishing on shelves unseen for decades and things like the History Channel have brought it to light.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, fascinating, it makes one wonder what else is out there...


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

We get History Channel here but you need to get DStv to get it and it is expensive, but will get somebody to record it for me.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 16, 2006)

Waste of money really for me as I don't really watch that much TV.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 4, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> This looks like an interesting series, beginning next week.
> 
> Too bad our English friends wont see the episodes on the BoB and El Alamein.
> 
> The Lost Evidence



Well I guess most won't do just yet - but a roundabout sorta way I've already seen the Lost Evidence episodes on Stalingrad and Berlin.


----------

